# First fattie: Recipe help



## kmmuellr (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm getting ready to do my first fattie, and my first multi-meat smoke.  I'm planning on firing up the smoker (Smoke Hollow propane) this week to do a chicken, and thought I'd throw on a fatty as well.  

For meat, I've got about a 1/4 pound of Bob Evans breakfast sausage (original), 1 pound of sweet italian sausage, and 1/2 lb of hamburger.  (I do have some more bob evans in the freezer if needed, and don't need to use everything)  I've also got bacon!

I think the italian sausage in a calzone w/ bacon, pepperoni, mushrooms, peppers, and moz cheese.

I'm also thinking that I need  breakfast fattie.  What would you recommend?  Bob Evans wrapped w/ bacon, stuffed w/ hashbrowns and scrambled eggs.  Once cooked, wrap the whole thing with biscuit dough and stick in the oven.  

Good plan?  Bad?  Improvements or changes that you'd make?

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 25, 2010)

OH man I love breakfast fatty's with eggs, onion, peppers, potato's anything you can think of.


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok with what you have here is what I would do.  I would use the italian and make your calzone fatty with that wrapped in bacon of course, then i would get more of the evans out of the freezer and use that for the breakfast fatty.  also wrapped in bacon :)  You might take the burger and just smoke yourself a couple patties for a lunch while the rest of the goodies are smoking.  Take a bit of the mozz and stuff in the middle of the burgers for a tasty treat.


----------



## langemr (Jan 25, 2010)

That sounds pretty good to me and I'd like to see that end product.  Alot of people do the blueberry pancake fattys to which is probably one of my favorites but then again you could put cereal in a fatty and I'd probably eat it.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan, the Bob Evans with your fillings will definitely work.
Personally i wouldn't wrap it in any dough and would just do the fattie, cut slices of it and then put that on a biscuit.
Delicious!


----------



## jaso (Jan 25, 2010)

I have made about five so far and I like stuffing with chees jap peppers bbq sauce mushrooms and onions 



than fry an egg to top throw it all on texas toast .......Sonic breakfast toasters aint got nothing on that ! ! !


----------



## fire it up (Jan 25, 2010)

Sautee the veggies and add some sweet bell pepper and that is the tastiest fattie I have ever made, oh so good!


----------



## smoke farmer (Jan 26, 2010)

I smoked my first Fattie Yesterday I put in scrambled eggs with green peppers and onion and shredded cheese It soooooooooo tasty was ate up before the ribs.next time I will do no less than 2 Fatties at a time.


----------



## kmmuellr (Jan 26, 2010)

I've started the Calzone fattie...

Ingredients: Sweet italian sausage, pepperoni, green and red pepper, onion, bacon, mozzarella (I did add one more pc of bacon)



In process w/ a little pizza sauce on top



Rolled (very little spillage, we'll see what happens when I cook it!)



I'm defrosting some more Bob Evans and will get the breakfast fattie ready before I go to bed. Smoking will be done tomorrow morning, so I can have the breakfast fattie for breakfast! Calzone for lunch and Chicken for dinner!

K


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well your fattie looks good and all. I really like the fillings that you used too. But I hope I'm caughting you before you smoke theses things to tell you to make sure that you but the chicken on the bottom so it won't drip onto your fatties.


----------



## kmmuellr (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's the breakfast fatty

Ingredients: Bob Evans sausage, frozen hashbrowns, green and red peppers, onion, scrambled eggs, bacon. (DAMN, I forgot cheese!)



Ready for bacon wrap



Wrapped and ready to go



I'll be smoking tomorrow (Chicken on bottom, thanks mballi!) Change of plans on the meals, so I won't be digging into them tomorrow. How do you re-heat a fatty?

Kevin


----------



## kmmuellr (Jan 27, 2010)

Fatties are awesome!! Breakfast fatty definately could have used cheese. Damn shame I forgot it as it was definately lacking. Calzone fatty was great. I think next time I won't use any sauce and will add it after as a dipping sauce, or just pour some over it.

Out of the smoker (Calzone on top, pre-dough)...



Wrapping the Calzone. Added some cheese and sauce.



Ready for the oven (10 min at 400degrees) on pizza stone



Done



Just before first bite. Similar plate set up for my wife who gave it a thumbs up!



Great stuff!

The question remains, what's the best way to warm them up?

Kevin

ETA: Chicken...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations - those look great and from the sounds of it tasted great too - Nice post as well


----------



## harvfish (Jan 29, 2010)

spiced apple sausage, peps/onions, baby portabellas, cheese....yumyum



http://s497.photobucket.com/albums/rr335/harvfish/?action=view&current=fattie.jpg
http://s497.photobucket.com/albums/rr335/harvfish/?action=view&current=fattie4.jpg
http://s497.photobucket.com/albums/rr335/harvfish/?action=view&current=fattie.jpg


----------



## smokin-jim (Feb 1, 2010)

Great job. I have made the pizza fattie, but wrapping it and turning it into a calazone is really cool. I might borrow that idea, if you don't mind. Very good looking bacon on both!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the first Fatty... Looks like you did an excellent job...


----------



## ellisair (Apr 4, 2012)

That's it..........I'm doin a fatty this weekend!!!!

thanks for the inspiration :)

Bob


----------

